

Is the domain name the most important thing in SEO? - shaffer_jame
http://www.gettingmorevisitors.com/2008/06/04/domain-name-more-important-than-backlinks/

======
airhadoken
The impression that I always got was that your best shot at using a domain to
SEO ( _shudders_ ) is to have a one or two word name that people would punch
into a search engine as one or two words. thus the example given in the
article (ten spaces => tenspaces)

